# Is there an age requirement



## Vanity (Jun 16, 2013)

My dad was a free mason and my oldest brother is one also, so I was trying to see how old do I have to be

My dad was a master crafter. He is deceased so I don't know much of anything

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## JTM (Jun 16, 2013)

Freemason Connect Mobile

Depends on where you are, but typically 18


----------



## dawg65779 (Jun 16, 2013)

My son Joined at 18 yrs old, The sec said the he could as young as 17 but had to have consent by parent in order to join


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Vanity (Jun 16, 2013)

Okay thank you for the information

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 16, 2013)

Sure hope not!  I'm too old for most things.:001_unsure:


----------



## jwest (Jun 16, 2013)

In ga you must be 21


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## MarkR (Jun 17, 2013)

jwest said:


> In ga you must be 21
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile


Even a Lewis?


----------



## gavel (Jun 17, 2013)

The age is 21 years and sound mind.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## tommason (Jun 17, 2013)

In the uk it's 21 unless ur father is a mason. I'm 18 myself and recently tried to join a lodge but unfortunately I can not join till I'm 21 because my father is not a mason and I'm not at university  


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

